# I Think I killed it !!



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got a new GP-30 engine this past weekend and was trying to program it this afternoon but I think I killed it!!
The engine is a Bachmann GP-30, #60814, DCC on board. My controls are a NCE Power cab. I was following the instructions in the book and the first time the engine kind of shook and twitched a little bit like my other two engines did when I programed them but this one didn't move after I got done. I tried to program it again and now nothing, no sound(no hum) or movement at all from it. All the readings on the power cab look normal just like in the book. I was also doing the programming on a separate programming track.
So I'm lost and think I killed it.

Thanks for any help 

David


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Bachmann has shot'y decoders to begin with. I would just bench test it on DC to be sure the motor didn't get killed.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would think that after programming two engines you know that after changing the address the to a new one you have to change its address on the controller so I am going to rule it out that you just made this mistake. It could be you set one of the CV's beyond what the simple DCC decoders that Bachmann uses (which are ESU from what I have found) could not read or handle and you may just need to reprogram it. 

Though I have experienced Bachmann's poor decoders first hand several times so that also could be an option. It is also very unlikely you actually fried the motor itself. I have not come across to many engines that fry if a DCC decoder is in the line, now just hard wired to the trucks running from DC to DCC will fry a motor especially Tyco Pancake style.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I went back and tried once more to program the engine and this time it took and is working. Not really good but it is working, kind of slow and stopping allot. I think I need to go in and lube it up because I got it at a train show and it might have been sitting around for awhile and bounced around so I'll take care of that and see what happens. Now all I need to know is how to take the shell off and lube it properly.

Thanks


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

there are screws under the removable fuel tank. Also clean the wheels since it was from a train show they could just be dirty, also clean your track as well.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll second the cleaning of the wheels, and after you do recheck your programming, dirty wheels will make things program very odd!


----------

